# Looking for a cheap hunting rifle



## Geoffrey (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm looking for a cheap used hunting rifle around $100-250. Example: Mosin Nagant, etc.
Please let me know if you have a rifle you're looking to get rid of.
Call or text (850)221-8926 or post on thread


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

There's a guy selling a remington bolt action model 710 30-06 with a Cabelas Alaskan guide scope for 300$ on the gun forum I can get u his # if u want!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

The Savage base models are a good deal, Academy had one with a scope in 243 or 308 for under 350. I have one in 308 but I upgraded the scope.


----------

